# Photoshop help?



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay, so... I'm trying to figure out how to work Photoshop so that sprites and things that I make don't end up looking like complete and total crap. Actually, there are a couple things in particular I want to know how to do since I still use Paint for just about everything...

See the Leafpool banner in my signature? One of the things I want to do is do a gradient-effect between the various images, but as far as I know the gradient only works with plain colors. How can I get that kind of effect with images?

The other thing I wanted to do is make an image banner with multiple images, and I want to figure out how to do a sort of "fade" effect so that they don't overlap, they fade into each other (sort of like a gradient, I guess).

Can anyone help me out with these things or point me to a tutorial that'll help me with these? :D

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frosty~ (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, Paint is actually best for spriting, I find =|


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2008)

I was under the impression that there were various effects (like the aforementioned gradient) that were only possible (well, maybe they are possible on Paint, but I tried the gradient-effect on Paint and couldn't do it) on Photoshop.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 19, 2008)

Gradient is good for banners but why would you want to use it for sprites?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think I said I was going to use it for sprites, only banners.


----------



## Angua (Jul 19, 2008)

You can edit the colours in the gradient effect by clicking "edit" and then clicking on the small tab beneath the join of two colours, then clicking on the actual colour. If you want one image to fade ON TOP of another, make it a seperate layer (by selecting it and hitting control+shift+J), then drag it so that it's above all the other layers you want it on top of. Then move the transparency bar further down. If you want to fade it INTO another image, there may be a brush for that in newer versions, but as I only have Photoshop 3.0, the closest I can think of is making a copy of the area of the image you want as a seperate layer, then put it where you want it and fiddle with the transparency again. if you need screenshots for any of this, or further information, let me know, preferably by PM if it's over an hour after this post has been made because I won't be watching this thread any more.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 20, 2008)

Leafpool said:


> See the Leafpool banner in my signature? One of the things I want to do is do a gradient-effect between the various images, but as far as I know the gradient only works with plain colors. How can I get that kind of effect with images?
> 
> The other thing I wanted to do is make an image banner with multiple images, and I want to figure out how to do a sort of "fade" effect so that they don't overlap, they fade into each other (sort of like a gradient, I guess).


Most likely what you want to do is create a layer mask, which is a separate grayscale part of a layer you can draw on that only affects how transparent each pixel is.  White is fully visible, black is transparent.  You can create a mask, then draw a black-to-white gradient across it, and you will get a layer that fades gradually across.  Stack and gradient as necessary.  I don't know exactly how this works in PS, but it's a somewhat basic feature and should be on a layer's right-click menu or the Layers menu or something.



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Well, Paint is actually best for spriting, I find =|


And you are wrong.  Paint is "best" only if you are too lazy to spend ten minutes figuring out a vastly superior tool, much like two sticks are only best at creating fire if you can't be bothered to figure out how to work a lighter.


----------

